
Social Fundraising Site Fundly Raises $2 Million of its Own - ipster
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/24/social-fundraising-site-fundly-raises-2-million-of-its-own/
======
sagacity
While loading this URL, my browser gets stuck showing 'connecting to
s2.wp.com'.

Is it just me?

